# Frequency Matching Your Clubs



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

THE THEORY OF FREQUENCY MATCHING:
The Professional golfer, Custom Clubmaker or other golf equipment specialist is often called upon to make recommendations to golfers concerning the selection of golf clubs. Aside from the aesthetic qualities of a set of clubs, which is in the eye of the beholder, the objective in recommending a particular type of club to a golfer should be to match the golf club by Total Weight, Head Weight, Length, Grip Size, Lie and Shaft Flex to both the golfer's strength and swing tempo, while maintaining the same feel throughout the set of clubs.The remainder of the article is at the url listed below, its a bit long but very informative.

Frequency Matching - The Whole Story - GolfResource

Del


----------

